# The new updated WEBSITE!: www.chillquik.co.uk



## Chillquik (Oct 25, 2006)

Hello, check out my new website @ http://www.chillquik.co.uk

Please give me your opinions, they would be much appreciated.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Oct 25, 2006)

One thing I would look at doing is making the entrance page a bit smaller, black space around your entrance image will not detract from the look of the page, but having to scroll to the right to get in will.


----------



## Lol999 (Oct 26, 2006)

All the pages I tried are too wide. You've got some really good images but I wouldn't have the patience to keep scrolling from side to side to try and see them. Your'e going to have to make your pages narrower and try putting your thumbnails in either a grid format or in sub directories to achieve this.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## Chillquik (Nov 19, 2006)

yes yes, i everything has changed! New galleries, smaller intro page, and a much better home page! Please revist and sign the guestbook to comment on my updated site. www.chillquik.co.uk 
Thank you, 

Jack Hardy


----------



## Lol999 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Jack, I went on the black and white section and got an error that the album could not be found. also the first image did not load, perhaps a broken link? Other than that, much improved!

Lol


----------

